# Flüssige Teichfolie



## teichmuschel (4. Jan. 2008)

Guten Morgen,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit flüssiger Teichfolie?
Kann man damit einen Bachkauf und den Teich am Einlauf sicher abdichten?
Eignet sie sich zur Lochsanierung?

Ich habe bei mir am Teich ein Loch entdeckt und möchte dieses wieder flicken, es ist 1mm PVC-Folie. Gleichzeitig möchte ich meinen Bachlauf am Teich abdichten.

Kann hier jemand helfen?


----------



## Frank (4. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Flüssige Teichfolie*

Hallo,

ich habe zwar keine Erfahrung mit flüssiger Teichfolie, denke allerdings, das es wohl eher nicht funktionieren wird.

Das Loch und den Bachlauf würde ich dann doch besser mit PVC-Teichfolie und dem entsprechenden Kleber abdichten.
Wenn allerdings viele Falten in dem Bereich sind, wird auch dieses schwierig.

Versuchs auch mal mit der Suche: Teich abdichten oder Folie abdichten.


----------



## Eugen (4. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Flüssige Teichfolie*

Ich hab mit Silolack gearbeitet, was laut Datenblatt der "Teichfolie" entspricht.
Zuverlässig abdichten oder gar Löcher flicken kannst damit vergessen.





.


----------



## Redlisch (4. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Flüssige Teichfolie*

Hallo,
ich denke mal es kommt auf die größe des Loch`s an.

Wenn es nur ein Durchstich bis 5mm ist sollte es eigendlich klappen.

Axel


----------

